# Surfsider Resort and Tennis Club changes



## nitroholicjim (Apr 17, 2011)

Last month, when I arrived for my week at said resort I was told they were no longer associated with Interval International. They were not using the II calendar and my week, per "their calandar", was the one previous and II should have told me. I advised that I wasn't an II member and the resort should have notified its owners. The Surfrider (this adjacent resort administers weekly Surfsider owner arrivals) lobby attendant phoned her superior and said, "We've got another one." Of course, I had called the lobby earlier to advise of my arrival that evening and was told they would have my paperwork ready. They allowed me to exchange my unit for an unoccupied unit, for a $75 fee. After I unpacked, I realized that it was only a one bedroom unit. I was expecting several guests to join me for the week and went back to the lobby to move to a two bedroom unit. There were none available. I was advised that if I left now I could get my exchange fee back and would be allowed to return some other week. If I stayed that night (it was by then almost 10 pm), I would lose the week and the fee. I telephoned my guests and appologized for the interruption to their vacation. It was a disaster for all of us. The cell phone connection was lost and I had no reason to advise them a second time of my arrival. Interval International still lists SSR as a member resort on their web site. Perhaps II did advise their members. But, per the attendant's comment, perhaps not. Anyone else?


----------



## Perrygirl (Apr 17, 2011)

*oh dear*

Didn't II give you a hard copy with the dates on it to prove what you exchanged for?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 17, 2011)

nitroholicjim said:


> Last month, when I arrived for my week at said resort I was told they were no longer associated with Interval International. . . . I advised that I wasn't an II member and the resort should have notified its owners. . . . If I stayed that night (it was by then almost 10 pm), I would lose the week and the fee. . . . .Interval International still lists SSR as a member resort on their web site.



I don't understand how you obtained this particular exchange week if you weren't a member of II. Did you rent it from an II member? Were you a guest of an II member & did you have a guest certificate?

What was the end result of all this since you said it happened last month?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2011)

It looks like the OP showed up at his home resort a week late, because the resort changed the calendar:



> They were not using the II calendar and my week, per "their calandar", was the one previous and II should have told me.


----------



## nitroholicjim (Apr 17, 2011)

I bought from the management company, full price.

I am no longer a member of II, although I will probably rejoin as this resort is only appropriate for red week 2BR exchanges. For me anyway. Some people are beach people and I am not.

The exchange was only a verbal promise by the lobby attendant who refunded my money. And when I referred to "exchange", I meant only within the property.

I have not yet spoken to the owners (Berkley, according to one post) or the management company.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 17, 2011)

So the resort changed their calendar, and didn't notify owners?

Did you have a written confirmation from the resort?

That's ridiculous!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 17, 2011)

nitroholicjim said:


> Last month, when I arrived for my week at said resort I was told *they were no longer associated with Interval International.*





nitroholicjim said:


> I am no longer a member of II, although I will probably rejoin as this resort is only appropriate for red week 2BR exchanges.



Sorry for my earlier confusion, but now I'm confused again. If they are no longer associated with II, why would you want to join II?


----------



## theo (Apr 18, 2011)

*Wassup here?*

I'm befuddled by much (...most, actually) of the confusing tale above; I don't at all comprehend why an owner would ever consult any exchange company for his / her owned week usage dates. That point aside, another question / issue comes to mind which seems not yet to have been raised or mentioned above.... 

In 2011, January 1 was on a Saturday, which created a rare perfect match between "calendar" week 1 and "timeshare" week 1 --- at least for "Saturday to Saturday" facilities. 

However, if this facility is perhaps instead "Friday to Friday" (I don't claim to know), would not week 1 have then begun on Friday, January 7, 2011?  

In any case, with no personal offense to OP intended , it certainly seems to me that any owner should very clearly know and confirm (directly with the resort) the precise usage dates of his / her owned week(s) in any given year, long *before* making travel plans or physically arriving at the facility --- *regardless* and irrespective of the resort affiliation with *any* exchange company (singular) or companies (plural).


----------



## nitroholicjim (Apr 22, 2011)

*rejoin II*

Surfsider has been an II listed property ever since I purchased the property from the developer, Intercoastal Resorts, twenty years ago. I joined II at that time in order to exchange my Saturday to Saturday property and/or week. I allowed my II membership to lapse last year, as I have never been able to exchange to a resort/week of my choosing. Until this year, I used to receive a card to return to Surfsider asking whether I was using my week, banking it with II or allowing someone else to use my week. If they are still associated with II, as per the II web site and counter to Surfsider's claim, I may rejoin II. I will retire next year and my travel availability will improve. If II is merely slow in removing the property from their listing, I can only trade weeks within the property. I have sent a request for clarification to the current owner, Daily Management Inc., but have yet to receive any reply. As DMI owns several properties, perhaps they will allow exchanges between the DMI properties. I don't know yet.

In any case, I believe the current owner, or their manager, of Surfsider was remiss in not notifying me of their disassociation with II and the II calandar.

I just wondered how many other TUG members were also owners here and whether any had similarly arrived to find the II calandar was not being used. It's possible that if I were still an II member, I would have been notified by II; however, I see no obligation on II's part to notify non-members.


----------



## X-ring (Apr 23, 2011)

*RCI, not II*

I don't know anything about this resort but checking DMI's website, I see that their properties are affiliated with RCI, not II.

Also, the 2011 calendar for DMI's properties is available at 
http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/MemberPage.aspx?fileid=139


----------



## e.bram (Apr 23, 2011)

Methinks the OP is a little confused.


----------



## Tia (Apr 23, 2011)

I own a resort that has always had II as the exchange company, but used the RCI calendar . The original developer used the RCI calendar when it set up the whole thing. It has been confusing for some owners lately. Recently the resort became dual affiliated with II & RCI.


----------



## vckempson (Apr 23, 2011)

I never knew that II used a different calendar.  It appears after a little digging that they use the first successive Fri Sat & Sun of the year as week 1.  So a week 1 Sat & Sun check-in for 2011 started on 1/8 and 1/9.  Kind of weird to me.  Anyway, I guess the OP looked at the II calendar for their Sat or Sun check-in which ended up being different than his deeded week.  I would think that regardless of the II affiliation, for your deeded week, week 1 would start on 1/1 and 1/2 for Sat & Sun.  Your deeded week is what it is, and isn't going to change just because II decides to do it differently.


----------



## theo (Apr 23, 2011)

*One more time, with feeling...*

As far as I know, *any and every resort identifies and adopts its' own usage weeks*.

Accordingly, an owner consulting RCI, II, ABC, CBS --- or astrological charts --- instead of obtaining verification *directly with the resort itself* is employing a strange logic which frankly escapes me completely.

Would you consult a thermometer to determine the correct time?


----------



## Floridatraveler (Dec 26, 2011)

*Surfsider - Do you recommend it*

Everyone has their own criteria for a great exchange.  Some need marble bathtubs; others are content with a nice beach, clean condo with reasonable amenities (I am the latter)  Photos of resort shows "old Florida style" furnishings (wicker, etc); Anyone stayed or even visited, and what has been your experience?  Considering it now for a winter rental.. Thanks..


----------

